

So, What Does "HREF" Stand For, Anyway? - polar
http://tomayko.com/weblog/2008/03/09/wtf-is-an-href-anyway

======
aston
I thought "hypertext reference" was common knowledge. Or was I the only one
who read HTML books for fun back in the mid 90's?

